# DIY Icynene/Expanding Foam Insulation?



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

ya.. i'm looking for a similar thing for work in basement next year..

this is what i found for use in canada..

http://www.tigerfoam.ca/

in USA:
http://www.tigerfoam.com/

please post any useful info you come across also 

ps. in my old house i insulated the walls with blown in loose cellulous. search my posts for some helpful hints.

Knucklez


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

dude, you are the man.

that looks like exactly what i was after!

can you just order the tanks once you've ordered one kit with hose and nozzle and all that?

it seems like to do a house you'd need about 20 of those kits, no?

can you give me an idea of what 50 cubic feet looks like? like maybe a small bedroom with 2X6 walls, about 8' ceiling?

thanks.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

You can figure on about 5.5 cubic feet per 2x6-8' stud space, approximately. So, 50 cubic feet would do about 10' of wall.


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

wow, so that stuff becomes more expensive than hiring someone to do it, then?

figure $2400 for a small room? insane.


----------



## cris (Apr 28, 2008)

http://www.tigerfoam.ca/

in USA:
http://www.tigerfoam.com/

Tiger foam is a Closed Cell Polyurethane Foam Insulation; it is highly flamable and it loses the R value in time. 

any info about icynene DIY?

thanks


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> You can figure on about 5.5 cubic feet per 2x6-8' stud space, approximately. So, 50 cubic feet would do about 10' of wall.


I should say 10 stud spaces 16"oc, not 10 feet of wall!

What does 50 cubic feet cost???


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

lets deal in facts people..

both Icynene and tigerfoam meet *ASTM* E *84* standard test method for surface burning characteristics of building materials. 

Icynene has a flamespread rating of 20 
tigerfoam has a flamespread rating of 25

BOTH MEETH THE SPEC.

tigerfoam *also* sells non-fire rated foam.. i guess this is for some other applications than house insulation. so be mindful of what you purchase.

their website has lots of info on how to calculate how much to order. work it out.

not sure about R-value over time.. hopefully someone can post some facts on this.?

Knucklez


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

It hasn't been on the market long enough to determine "time" factors. It will deteriorate quickly when exposed to UV light, but the testing isn't clear about confined or closed applications. Some of this depends on whether it is petroleum based or soy based in the formulation. 

In my area, applicators are charging around $1.25 a board foot (1 inch by 12 inches square) of 2 pound, closed cell foam, and for the R value, it is extremely expensive. 

The equipment is very high maintenance, expensive to buy, and the product isn't exactly cheap. The DIY kits are higher then an applicator will charge, but this is because you get a smaller amount and everything is disposed of when done...you will not reuse the tanks or the gun. 

In residential, cellulose is a better product, and less expensive.


----------



## HandyPete (Mar 23, 2008)

schmolze said:


> It seems like such a ridiculously easy task, so why blow tons of money on some idiot to spray it on for you?


oh boy, I can hardly wait to see the pictures of how well you do. IMHO it ain't gonna look pretty and your gonna waste a lot of material!

I have a friend who shoots and he's done all my homes (6). Believe me, it's an art. You might have had an "idiot" do your job but don't assume it's easy!

_ pete


BTW...those kits look really cool and probably work great but, check around to find another "pro" shooter just in case.


----------

